# On-board battery charger question



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a question about a 3 bank on-board pro mariner battery charger. One set of the charging cables are marked "for engine battery use this bank cable only"....why is this? Can this set only be hooked up to my main motor battery only and couldn't be used for a trolling motor battery? Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

The charge rate for that bank is set for a cranking battery, the other banks are set for deep cycle batteries.
Different types of batteries require specific charge rates for proper battery life.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Pro Mariner website has the instruction manuals for all their chargers.


----------

